# A little more



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A doctor, a lawyer, a little boy and a priest were out for a Sunday afternoon flight on a small private plane. Suddenly, the plane developed engine trouble.

In spite of the best efforts of the pilot, the plane started to go down. Finally, the pilot grabbed a parachute, yelled to the passengers that they had better jump, and bailed out.

Unfortunately, there were only three parachutes remaining.

The doctor grabbed one and said "I'm a doctor, I save lives, so I must live," and jumped out.

The lawyer then said, "I'm a lawyer and lawyers are the smartest people in the world. I deserve to live."

He also grabbed a parachute and jumped.

The priest looked at the little boy and said, "My son, I've lived a long and full life. You are young and have your whole life ahead of you. Take the last parachute and live in peace."

The little boy handed the parachute back to the priest and said, "Not to worry, Father. The 'smartest man in the world' just took off with my back pack."


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

very nice needed a good laugh after coming back from the dentist today had all the tops pulled and put implants in feeling a little goofy now


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Goofy like the dog??

Mickey wouldn't like that.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Love it







lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now there's a decoy dog.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

That just goes to show ya how much a good lawyer can help.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

huntfishski said:


> That just goes to show ya how much a good lawyer can help.


At least we've found one good use for them!


----------

